# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Kemal'im - İbrahim Sevindik

## Öztürk

KEMAL`İM

Ülkemdeki insanları hayretle izledim 
Şöyle etrafıma baktım, şaştım, tanıyamadım 
Kara sakal, yeşil cübbe, başta sarık, alışamadım 
Gel Kemal`im gel ülken arıyor seni 
XXX 
Bana öğretilen din; gönüldedir, haldedir 
İnsan ayırmamalı, her yaratılan kardeştir 
Şimdi bu benlik neden, acep bilmem ne iştir 
Gel Kemal`im gel ülken arıyor seni 
XXX 
Dört kitabı bir tutmayan İslam olamaz 
Kul hakkıyla yola çıkan menzile varamaz 
Cahil hoca emri ile hedef vurulmaz 
Gel Kemal`im gel ülken arıyor seni 
XXX 
Yüce Tanrım akıl vermiş, fikir vermiş, yön vermiş 
Al yüce kitabını oku diye göz vermiş 
Kara cahil bu günlerde diken gibi boy vermiş 
Gel Kemal`im gel ülken arıyor seni 
XXX 
Yeşil bayrak açmışlar kurtardığın vatanda 
Küfrettiler adına toplanıp meydanlarda 
Ölmeye hazırız biz bu vatan toprağında 
Gel Kemal`im gel ülken arıyor seni 
XXX 
Övmek yerine bir gün anlasaydık biz seni 
Bin Kemal doğardı, aratmazdık hiç seni 
Yarın haykıracak elbet şu gençliğin gür sesi 
Gel Kemal`im gel ülken arıyor seni

İbrahim SEVİNDİK

----------

